# Build #3



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

This is my latest build I finished up a few weeks ago for a friend. It has Batson products from top to bottom, except for the hypalon foregrip. Batson 60-100 blank, STLG turbo guides, Alps Centra Lock 26 seat, 10" slick butt, and Alps gimbal. The rod is for a 12/0 Senator, so I tried to choose colors with that in mind. I wasn't satisfied with the options available for a tuna block, mainly due to the small diameter of the blocks vs the larger diameter of the seat and grip. I decided to do a short section of cord wrap (tarred nylon seine twine) in front of the seat. It looks pretty neat, and should work well. I really enjoyed playing around with the wraps on this one, and feel I finally got the hang of clean start and stops on the inlays. Overall very happy with the build, and had a lot of fun with it. Pics didn't turn out the greatest, but here they are.



























































































Here's a pic the owner took with the reel attached:


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks great. I like the swirl of dragon scale. The dragon scale looks looks awesome, nice even spacing.

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That really looks nice. Very clean, nice color choices. Looks very classy. I like that a lot.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i'm with john,i really like the barber pole swirl on top of the dragon scales,everything looks great.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow!
That is something to be proud of!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nice lookin work... had that been done in gold my 80tw would look good sittin on top of it...


----------

